

Rename the Very Large Array - ubasu
http://www.nrao.edu/namethearray/

======
sp332

      Dennis Ritchie Memorial very_large[];
    

or

    
    
      space* dennis_ritchie[]; // array of pointers to space

------
Roboprog
The thing that immediately comes to mind is "Sagan", though more from the
image of the dishes reminding me of "Contact" than from anything else.

------
tzs
I'd have thought that after Mister Splashy Pants people would have stopped
asking the Internet to name things.

------
bkudria
"My Array Is Bigger Than Yours"

------
huhtenberg
Mind-boggingly Large Array

~~~
sp332
And the old one will retroactively be "a long way down the road to the
chemist's" array.

------
pasbesoin
Ellie

Figure out your own backronym, if you need one. As far as I'm concerned, I
don't.

P.S. The form also asks for a prefix to the existing name. So, I propose the
"Arroway" Very Large Array .

Call me sentimental, but that story represents for me a superb merging of fact
and vision.

------
fleitz

      Seq.initInfinite (fun i -> new Dish())
      |> Seq.toArray

